# pads or tampons?



## landonsmother (Oct 19, 2007)

hey ladies!  just wondering what do yall prefer; tampons or pads??

i've used pads all my life.  i'm not comfortable with sticking plastic up there.  LOL.  i have a fear that there's a possibility of it getting stuck so i refuse to use tampons.

what do you guys use??


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 19, 2007)

same here! i've always used pads


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 19, 2007)

Definitely tampons. Once I started using them I could never ever go back to pads. Pad's just feel awful and I can't stand them. Having a period is bad enough without that added discomfort. Not all brands involve plastic, you can buy pure cotton applicator free ones. It's not likely that they are going to get stuck either but I guess freak accidents do happen


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 19, 2007)

Use both.


----------



## katina (Oct 19, 2007)

tampons only, ok sometimes with thong liners because I only wear thongs


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 19, 2007)

Tampons for day, pads at night.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Oct 19, 2007)

Tampons all the time, but for sports and sometimes during the night I wear both to be more sure


----------



## little teaser (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Tampons for day, pads at night._

 
same^^


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 19, 2007)

Tampons. Always.


----------



## Jot (Oct 19, 2007)

Thought i'd throw another option into the mix. i use a mooncup http://www.mooncup.co.uk/ in the day and pads at night.
its not for everyone but i can't go back to tampons now


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 19, 2007)

I've used something similar before. On regular or lighter days it's actually really convenient.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_Thought i'd throw another option into the mix. i use a mooncup http://www.mooncup.co.uk/ in the day and pads at night.
its not for everyone but i can't go back to tampons now_

 
my moms friend used something similar to this, It came out when she sneezed. Super embarrassing! 


I use only tampons.. When I first started I used pads because I was terrified of tampons, but once I learned how to use them , the pads hit the trash can.. yuuuckkk.


----------



## Jot (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_my moms friend used something similar to this, It came out when she sneezed. Super embarrassing! _

 
Wow that must have been some sneeze!!!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 19, 2007)

Tampons for sure. Just feels cleaner to me. My mom used to buy me pads that were pillow sized lol. I felt people could see a buldge at my crotch


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Tampons for sure. Just feels cleaner to me. My mom used to buy me pads that were pillow sized lol. I felt people could see a buldge at my crotch_

 
Oh no! my mom bought me these too,. They were long as hell too, they would go like half way up my front and halfway up my ass.. It was like a diaper.


----------



## nunu (Oct 19, 2007)

i use pads. im scared of tampons.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 19, 2007)

I know most people wear tampons but I never liked the idea of something being stuck "up there". Just didn't feel right. That and the fact that I have devil cramps. Tampons seem to make them worse.

So diapers for me!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 19, 2007)

Tampons. I'm definintely interested in the Moon and Diva cups.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 19, 2007)

Definitely tampons. I started out on pads, but once I discovered tampons I completely switched. It's so much more comfortable, and you don't have to deal with waking up in the morning and finding that your 'diaper' failed and you have to wash the sheets yet again.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 19, 2007)

*Pads for me. Tampons freak me out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## pnayluvs1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Definitely tampons. I started out on pads, but once I discovered tampons I completely switched. It's so much more comfortable, and you don't have to deal with waking up in the morning and finding that your 'diaper' failed and you have to wash the sheets yet again._

 
^^ exactly!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 19, 2007)

My mom always told me it'd be easier to use tampons once I had sex lol. So after I lost my virginity, I tried tampons and it was scary at first, but then I got used to it. Once I started using tampons I couldn't go back to pads. With pads I can feel everything dripping out and it doesn't go anywhere, it just feels gross all day. UGH! With tampons I hardly even notice anything down there. My period's gotten really heavy though lately, so I have to wear both a tampon and a pad.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 19, 2007)

tampons. when i first started i used pads too but they too were the 'pillow sized' hah why are they so big?! not only were they long they were really wide too i dont think you got size options too lol
found they didnt really work anyway and didnt like having everything there to look at eww
or the 'rubbing' around lol


----------



## n_c (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Tampons for day, pads at night._

 
Same here...to give "it" a rest


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 19, 2007)

Pads. for some reason im scared to put a tampon on.. i have no clue why.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 19, 2007)

i forgot to mention some girl at my highschool died of a tampon because she left it in too long. something like toxic syndrome? i dont know.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Oct 19, 2007)

Pads. Tampons always scared me, and I'd end up wearing both anyway because I'm crazy like that. My boyfriend calls them my diapers, but I deal.


----------



## jess1cuh (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Tampons for day, pads at night._

 

MOSTTttttttt DEEEEEFFFffff


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Tampons for sure. Just feels cleaner to me. My mom used to buy me pads that were pillow sized lol. I felt people could see a buldge at my crotch_

 
Hilly you have me crying over here, I'm laughing so hard!!  Thanks for the laugh girlie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Back on topic...Tampons only for me.  The thought of blood just hanging out on a pad makes me feel gross.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_i forgot to mention some girl at my highschool died of a tampon because she left it in too long. something like toxic syndrome? i dont know._

 
It's called toxic shock syndrome, and it's extremely rare. I'm not clear on the details but I'm sure you can Google it if you're curious.


----------



## gracetre123 (Oct 19, 2007)

both!!but I prefer tampons..


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *landonsmother* 

 
_hey ladies! just wondering what do yall prefer; tampons or pads??

i've used pads all my life. i'm not comfortable with sticking plastic up there. LOL. i have a fear that there's a possibility of it getting stuck so i refuse to use tampons.

what do you guys use??_

 
i'm the exact same, so my answers is pads


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 19, 2007)

Instead cups during my heavy days. They don't leak,and they are not little toxic shock magnets either. Pads gross me out. I have a dog's sense of smell,and I can smell menstrual blood,even on a clean pad. Blood is an amazing medium for bacteria to breed-even better than sweat. Blood grows baceria out so well that we use primarily sheeps blood and agar (seaweed jelly) to grow bacterial cultures out in! (Although,things grow fastest of all in chocolate/agar)Sitting on a wet pad can also cause irritation. 
I also wear tampons. The key to not getting toxic shock with tampons is to wash your hands before inserting the tampon. Your hands are full of staph,strep and God knows what else. Don't use the highest absorbancy if you do not have to. Also, don't use the lowst either. Changing tampons too frequently-like hourly,is another risk factor. The signs of toxic shock are flulike symptoms,with a brilliant rash on the palms of the hands.
Tampons can not get lost inside you,there is no where for them to go! The cervix is closed except for a pinpoint opening. The vagina is a tube just a little longer than your finger (in an unexcited state).
I have has a few women come to the ER,when I was an ER nurse,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with tampons they had forgotten inside them for a month. One young lady wanted to have sex during her period and put a tampon in there,her bf did not use a condom either,and she forgot the tampon after coitus,too. She came to the ER in terrible pain,doing the PID shuffle (pelvic inflammatory disease). When the doc and I got the decaying foreign body out from her during an exam,the smell was so bad some people vomited. She was lucky not to have gotten toxic shock,although she got other infections,and felt humiliated.


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 19, 2007)

I use Libresse 2 in 1 liners (a cross between a liner and a pad). I have a very light period and don't menstruate during the night, so I'm fine with using 2 pads a day. I tried those mini Tampax but my period is too light even for the mini ones and I can feel it sitting there all the time, which was too uncomfortable for me.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_Wow that must have been some sneeze!!!_

 
Haha I know! 
Actually thats one of the reasons that those cup things haven't become very popular.  Coughing and sneezing have a tendency to make them leak with most women.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_It's called toxic shock syndrome, and it's extremely rare. I'm not clear on the details but I'm sure you can Google it if you're curious._

 
It's rare,but I have seen a number of cases,not just from tampons,but in post op patients and burn patients. It pressents with a high fever- I mean 104 ish! The person always looks sunburnt,they have a palmar rash,and they have very low blood pressure and tend to feel panicky and confused. That's how they present even before the labs. Often the labs show multi organ involement-kidney enzymes go up,etc. White blood cell count can be deceptive in some people.  As shock gets worse, the temperature starts to fall. With blood pressure falling and electrolyte derangement,the kidneys begin to fail from lack of perfusion-that means circulation becomes limited. The heart beats very fast,and the pH of the blood begins to rise. The person begins to breathe very fast to keep up with metabolic demands. Before the infection can be treated, blood pressure will need to ba stabilized,the person will also need hydration,possible intubation,and a number of IV sites. This is a trip to the ICU. Toxic shock is serious.I had a classmate die from it,and my aunt spent some time in the hospital with it after a minor surgery. 
We also have more virulant forms of staph now than ever before. The reason for the staph epidemics that are antibiotic resistant is because people tend to go to their doctors and ask for an antibiotic for things like colds and sore throats. ANTIBIOTICS DO NOT WORK AGAINST VIRUSES! Antibiotics treat bacterial infections.Some people bitch and moan and the doctor gives in,cause s/he does not like complaints. Two days later,the patient feels better and may or may not stop taking their drugs. Sometimes they get the not very bright idea of saving it for the next cold. They have just weakened their immune system.
You get a cold,a flu,shingles,viral pneumonia-rest,drink plenty of water,wash your hands,and it will go away on its own. Viruses are self limiting. They also use your genetic material to replicate. (Bacteria don't care about your ribonucleic acid or your DNA......they have little baby bacteria on their own) Your immune system and all its wisdom (if you haven't damaged it) will take care of the virus. A fever and the ick feeling means its making white blood cells. Those white blood cells are a powerful army of virus killers,and they eat them right up. In the hospital, we do not give tylenol till a temperature is over 101.5,and thats only for comfort reasons. Fever has a purpose-its an immune response. Start drinking more water,and that will help!

The most important thing you can do this flu season,shot or not,is wash your hands. Viral material can be waiting on the desk,the door handle at Starbucks,the sink knob,etc. Always carry alcohol gel when you have no handy sink (like when you are at a restaraunt,etc). Be happy and healthy this season!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 19, 2007)

Pads... I have bad cramps, and REALLY heavy flow, so tampons just don't work for me... 
They are so thin and you have many different sizes, so there's no fear of it being seen through your pants lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they are easier to change...


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_My mom used to buy me pads that were pillow sized lol. I felt people could see a buldge at my crotch_

 
hahahahaha!!


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_i forgot to mention some girl at my highschool died of a tampon because she left it in too long. something like toxic syndrome? i dont know._

 
god, that' scary.  that's one of the reasons why i refuse to use tampons as well.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 19, 2007)

^Yeah, I think if the right sized tampon is not worn, that can happen as well. So its not only about how long its in there, but about size as well..
Sca-ry!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 19, 2007)

love my tampons forever and ever.

i started out with pads and thinking back i dont know HOW i did it. GROSSEST FEELING EVER. just thinking about it makes me shudder. ooeeeewww


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 19, 2007)

oh and also, it's called toxic shock syndrome. its VERY rare nowadays. if i remember correctly, there was one brand in particular that seemed to cause it a lot and they finally pulled it off the shelves.

as long as you're not living in a single tampon (which, if you're on your period, you wouldn't be anyway), you don't have anything to worry about anyway. and just for relative measure, you can also get TSS from cuts or getting the bacteria orally. and how often does that happen? 

yeah. i'd say tampons are worth it. they make my life a lot better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there's more info here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxic_shock_syndrome


----------



## Raerae (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katina* 

 
_tampons only, ok sometimes with thong liners because I only wear thongs_

 
Same.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Tampons for sure. Just feels cleaner to me. My mom used to buy me pads that were pillow sized lol. I felt people could see a buldge at my crotch_

 
Haha pillow sized...

Thats like the kind that come out of the .25 dispenser in the ladies room.  I had to use one of those once and it was so uncomfortable lol. I felt like it made me walk funny LOL.


----------



## goink (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Tampons for day, pads at night._

 
Same for me.

I try not to let a tampon stay in me for more than 4 hours. It's hard to watch for this at night.


----------



## .k. (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *landonsmother* 

 
_hey ladies!  just wondering what do yall prefer; tampons or pads??

i've used pads all my life.  i'm not comfortable with sticking plastic up there.  LOL.  i have a fear that there's a possibility of it getting stuck so i refuse to use tampons.

what do you guys use??_

 
if it does happen to get stuck, which is rare unless the little string thing rips or something..the instructions say u can pull it out with your fingers since the tampon can go only so far in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but me tampons during the day pads at nite


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

  Pads... I have bad craps  
 
Hopefully you meant..cramps


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 19, 2007)

Both.


----------



## aeni (Oct 19, 2007)

TAMPONS!  I could never EVER go back to pads after I learned how to use them correctly.  My mom just told me to read the instructions and I actually used them improperly as I didn't know HOW to take out the applicator.  Things I'll be teaching my daughters one day!

I've never had anything stuck up there except a pleasure-slip-on which obviously slipped off the guy during sex.  We didn't know where the hell it went until I decided to search around when I was in the shower 2 days later - wasn't painful, and I've never had any after issues (gyno said I was fine, etc etc).

I've also known only one girl to get TSS and it was b/c she had a cut.  I've been known to go on a tampon for 8 hours.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 20, 2007)

After having to change my sheets because of pads......I sleep in mine. I was so nervous about doing that but, after I thought about it, I would only "flow" when I turned over, which pissed me off even more as I changed the bedding. Not a drop on the pad, but a 2 inch circle on my sheets.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 20, 2007)

Diva cup. Once I got the hang of how to insert it properly (sticking it way too far up), I haven't had any problems whatsoever. It doesn't leak, and I have terrible allergies and suffer from colds. I find I can go longer using it without having to dump the menstrual fluid than I would if I were using a tampon. Also, it's better for the environment, cheaper in the long run, and you don't have to worry about not having enough pads or tampons if you go out.

The only downside, IMO, is you do have to look at what comes out of your body and that is kind of disgusting if you're squeamish.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Hopefully you meant..cramps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO!!! Hahahaha...Yesss...


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_if it does happen to get stuck, which is rare unless the little string thing rips or something..the instructions say u can pull it out with your fingers since the tampon can go only so far in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but me tampons during the day pads at nite_

 
its a pain but you can get them out....being a dancer i have to cut the strings of my tampons or 'plug up' i have to fish it out later....gross i know!!! 

once i didnt,i just didnt unravel the string thinking it would stay hidden and i was dancing on the pole and my string had come into show....luckily i had a black thong on with baby blue ribbons!!so hopefully it didnt notice!too much!


but i only use 2 tampons a period...a heavy period for me is 2 days!towels just arent an option in my trade!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_its a pain but you can get them out....being a dancer i have to cut the strings of my tampons or 'plug up' i have to fish it out later....gross i know!!! 

once i didnt,i just didnt unravel the string thinking it would stay hidden and i was dancing on the pole and my string had come into show....luckily i had a black thong on with baby blue ribbons!!so hopefully it didnt notice!too much!


but i only use 2 tampons a period...a heavy period for me is 2 days!towels just arent an option in my trade!_

 
You answered one of my biggest questions!  I always wondered what dancers did when they were on a period...do they have to take a week off, or what???  It's no more than just tricks huh??


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_You answered one of my biggest questions!  I always wondered what dancers did when they were on a period...do they have to take a week off, or what???  It's no more than just tricks huh??_

 
before i did it i thought 'yes a week off every month' but then i found out you just cut the strings off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but obviously if it was majorly heavy you would have to take some time off!


----------



## aeni (Oct 20, 2007)

I remember reading this on another forum when I was really into CATS the musical.  

If you've ever seen it, the girl who played Victoria the White Cat got her period during the show.  The audience only knew about it b/c she was offstage and her mic was still on - so she was asking if anyone in the dressing rooms had a tampon.  I don't know if another swing came in to replace her during the performance (this was close to the end of Act 1 during Memory) or if she grabbed another swings costume while they cleaned up her original.


----------



## msmack (Oct 20, 2007)

DIVA CUP ALL THE WAY. In fact, I own 2 of them! They are a life saver. No risk of TSS and they don't make more trash for the landfill. I recommend them to every female I know. Takes awhile to adjust to them, but after that you'll never look back!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 20, 2007)

i don't think I could do the diva cup. I really would rather not take a cup of my blood and dump it every few hours...
And imagine if you clot? I clot every so often and I couldn't imagine a)the cup being pushed out because of a clot or b) dumping my blood only to find a huge clot sitting there.

sorry to get graphic. I just couldn't do it. And they say on the website that you can boil it for 5 minutes in a pan..umm you'd then have to mark that pan "PERIOD PAN" so you would know not to use it for food. I understand that pots and pans are washable, but I could never cook out of that pan again.


----------



## sitasati (Oct 20, 2007)

pads. i change em frequently. I'm deathly afraid of tampons lol.


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_  And they say on the website that you can boil it for 5 minutes in a pan..umm you'd then have to mark that pan "PERIOD PAN" so you would know not to use it for food. I understand that pots and pans are washable, but I could never cook out of that pan again._

 
omg girl...this had me roflmao!!  you're too funny!

yeah, that is pretty gross, though.  *shudders*

as for me, tampons all the way...can't stand that "diaper" feeling.  ugh.


----------



## iheartcolor (Oct 20, 2007)

the only reason that keeps me from jumping on the idea of the diva cup-type items is what if you need to clean it out and you are in a public bathroom?  do you just dump it down the toilet and hope it is clean enough to go back in (without getting messy - i know it is "clean")?  Is this how it is always done?  I am pretty intrigued though....I like the no landfill waste idea.


----------



## captodometer (Oct 20, 2007)

Tampons during the day: I'm a veterinarian and I can't have dogs sniffing at my crotch all day long! Pads in the evening and overnight.

I tried the Instead cup, which didn't really work.  It was hard to insert and almost impossible to remove without making a really gross mess.  But the Mooncup sounds interesting: looks a lot more anatomically correct than Instead.  Might have to give it a try.


----------



## msmack (Oct 20, 2007)

At first the diva cup can be a bit messy. Once you get the hang of things, it's just as 'clean' as a tampon. If you are in a public place, just dump it out and insert...no mess. You can wipe it out with a piece of toilet paper, if you must. You can leave it in all day though, and empty it in the comfort of your own bathroom. It holds alot. 

You can clean it with the stuff they make called 'diva wash', no boiling required. 

The cup is very soft and squishy so you can't even feel it. It has a small tab to pull it out. In my experience, the tab is too long, so I trim it.

I don't find it gross at all. Clots or whatever. It's blood. Your own blood. Hell, I dilute it with water and water my frickin garden with it. Call me a hippy, but you ain't ever seen 'buds' so beautiful...if you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_At first the diva cup can be a bit messy. Once you get the hang of things, it's just as 'clean' as a tampon. If you are in a public place, just dump it out and insert...no mess. You can wipe it out with a piece of toilet paper, if you must. You can leave it in all day though, and empty it in the comfort of your own bathroom. It holds alot. 

You can clean it with the stuff they make called 'diva wash', no boiling required. 

The cup is very soft and squishy so you can't even feel it. It has a small tab to pull it out. In my experience, the tab is too long, so I trim it.

I don't find it gross at all. Clots or whatever. It's blood. Your own blood. Hell, I dilute it with water and water my frickin garden with it. Call me a hippy, but you ain't ever seen 'buds' so beautiful...if you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
Wow. 
I guess to each her own lol. My clots do gross me out though. I get ones the size of a small lemon. oh well lol thats just me. I'll stick to tampons


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_At first the diva cup can be a bit messy. Once you get the hang of things, it's just as 'clean' as a tampon. If you are in a public place, just dump it out and insert...no mess. You can wipe it out with a piece of toilet paper, if you must. You can leave it in all day though, and empty it in the comfort of your own bathroom. It holds alot. 

You can clean it with the stuff they make called 'diva wash', no boiling required. 

The cup is very soft and squishy so you can't even feel it. It has a small tab to pull it out. In my experience, the tab is too long, so I trim it.

I don't find it gross at all. Clots or whatever. It's blood. Your own blood. Hell, I dilute it with water and water my frickin garden with it. Call me a hippy, but you ain't ever seen 'buds' so beautiful...if you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
Whoa I'm glad that it's working for you but OMG that description sounds so horrible it's making me feel sick lol! Seriously, based on what I just read I am never, ever going to be using one of those lmao...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I reckon the tampon is one of mankind's greatest achievements hehe.  When ever someone asks what I'd bring if stranded on a desert island I always answer, lots of tampons and advil lol..That's all I'd need!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 20, 2007)

Tampons! On occasion I will still use pads for additional protection but aside from that I only use tampons.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_At first the diva cup can be a bit messy. Once you get the hang of things, it's just as 'clean' as a tampon. If you are in a public place, just dump it out and insert...no mess. You can wipe it out with a piece of toilet paper, if you must. You can leave it in all day though, and empty it in the comfort of your own bathroom. It holds alot. 

You can clean it with the stuff they make called 'diva wash', no boiling required. 

The cup is very soft and squishy so you can't even feel it. It has a small tab to pull it out. In my experience, the tab is too long, so I trim it.

I don't find it gross at all. Clots or whatever. It's blood. Your own blood. Hell, I dilute it with water and water my frickin garden with it. Call me a hippy, but you ain't ever seen 'buds' so beautiful...if you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
I hear that the menstrual fluid is actually quite good for plants. I boil mine, because boiling kills everything or close enough. It's not like I'm boiling fecal matter.

I was surprised that I can go practically all day without dumping it. I usually have to use 4-5 tampons easily.

I think the Divacup and the other one (I'm blanking on the name) work better than Instead. I had leakage issues with them. I think, shape-wise, it's a better fit to a woman's body, too.


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Hopefully you meant..cramps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.  that was funny.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 20, 2007)

Always pads, get it "Always" lol


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 20, 2007)

Tampax Pearl, Super Plus for me, since I have horrible periods!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 20, 2007)

Suggestion for you guys with crazy bad periods:

I don't need birth control because I'm afraid of getting pregnant, but I started it because my dr believes I have adenomyosis. I use the NuvaRing, not a pill, and OH MY GOD has it made a difference. I've only been on it about 5 weeks but instead of having a super duper crazy period where I don't even want to move for three days, I had two days of light spotting and I was DONE.

HAPPY HAPPY day.



It kind of jacks with your hormones (though any BC does) so if you're new to BC, you may feel wonky. Anyway, that's my advice: Talk to your dr about NuvaRing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






edit:
Raerae just reminded me, NuvaRing is approved for use to reduce the number of periods to 4 a year, with your doctor's approval. Instead of wearing it 3 weeks of the month, you can wear it 4, 4, then 3 and have a period, then do 4, 4, and 3 again, and onward from there.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 20, 2007)

Could also look at Seasonique http://www.seasonique.com/ if you have really bad periods.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Suggestion for you guys with crazy bad periods:

I don't need birth control because I'm afraid of getting pregnant, but I started it because my dr believes I have adenomyosis. I use the NuvaRing, not a pill, and OH MY GOD has it made a difference. I've only been on it about 5 weeks but instead of having a super duper crazy period where I don't even want to move for three days, I had two days of light spotting and I was DONE.

HAPPY HAPPY day.



It kind of jacks with your hormones (though any BC does) so if you're new to BC, you may feel wonky. Anyway, that's my advice: Talk to your dr about NuvaRing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ~Valerie~ (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree with these ladies saying you should try a sort of BC to lessen the severity of your periods.  It's wonderful when you find one that works well with your body.

Personally, I am on Loverall (sp?), just a regular low-hormone BC.  My doctor started me on it because I had horrible, week-long heavy periods and killer cramps.  Now that I'm on the pill, I only have a light 3 day period.  The side effects are non-existant too because the dose is so small, although it's still plenty effective for birth control.

Anyway I just thought I'd throw that out there.  In reference to the original topic, my preference is pads because my period only lasts 3 days anyway and I don't like sticking tampons up there


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Suggestion for you guys with crazy bad periods:

I don't need birth control because I'm afraid of getting pregnant, but I started it because my dr believes I have adenomyosis. I use the NuvaRing, not a pill, and OH MY GOD has it made a difference. I've only been on it about 5 weeks but instead of having a super duper crazy period where I don't even want to move for three days, I had two days of light spotting and I was DONE.

HAPPY HAPPY day.



It kind of jacks with your hormones (though any BC does) so if you're new to BC, you may feel wonky. Anyway, that's my advice: Talk to your dr about NuvaRing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






edit:
Raerae just reminded me, NuvaRing is approved for use to reduce the number of periods to 4 a year, with your doctor's approval. Instead of wearing it 3 weeks of the month, you can wear it 4, 4, then 3 and have a period, then do 4, 4, and 3 again, and onward from there._

 
I love the NuvaRing. I was using it for reg. birth control and I just loved it. i was so easy and...great lol. I ca't remember how it affected my period though, i wish i could. its a great form of BC though.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 20, 2007)

I've been on birth control since I was 12!!! I just needed something to help with get rid of my bad cramps and heavy ass periods. First, Orthro Tri Cyclen until I was 18, then got switched to Yazmin. Then I started taking Loestrin 24 FE last October and have been on it ever since. The Loestrin is supposed to help shortern your periods, but it doesn't work for me. I have 4 horrible, heavy flow days and them I'm done. I would rather have 5-6 days of a light to moderate flow than 4 heavy days.

I'm going to the ob/gyn this week and am looking into Seasonale or Seasonique.


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for all your imput ladies!  so many different point of views.  keep em' coming


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_At first the diva cup can be a bit messy. Once you get the hang of things, it's just as 'clean' as a tampon. If you are in a public place, just dump it out and insert...no mess. You can wipe it out with a piece of toilet paper, if you must. You can leave it in all day though, and empty it in the comfort of your own bathroom. It holds alot. 

You can clean it with the stuff they make called 'diva wash', no boiling required. 

The cup is very soft and squishy so you can't even feel it. It has a small tab to pull it out. In my experience, the tab is too long, so I trim it.
_

 
i go clubbing 2/3 times a week... have you ever worn it out to a club bar? or can you leave it in long enough to see it thru the night til you get home? i know youve kinda answered this... but i was just wondering if youve been out all night with it?


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 24, 2007)

80% of the time I wear tampons.
At night, I usually wear pads to give my vagina a little rest.
I couldn't wear pads during the day though cause I hate the idea of having the waste on the outside. 
Tampons just seem more sanitary.


----------



## Jot (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i go clubbing 2/3 times a week... have you ever worn it out to a club bar? or can you leave it in long enough to see it thru the night til you get home? i know youve kinda answered this... but i was just wondering if youve been out all night with it?_

 
it would just depend how heavy your period is. it recomend changing every 4-8 hours but says it can be worn overnight - dont' see the difference between sleep overnight and clubbing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My period is really light so could easily go all night.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i go clubbing 2/3 times a week... have you ever worn it out to a club bar? or can you leave it in long enough to see it thru the night til you get home? i know youve kinda answered this... but i was just wondering if youve been out all night with it?_

 
Haha... I guess it would maybe depend on how hard your popping it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I dunno if I would trust a cup in me while danceing...  All I can think of is how it might feel sloshing around in the cup haha.  Could you imagine if it poped out while on the dancefloor?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You'd be painting the cub red!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 25, 2007)

Diva cup or pads. Tampons are the devil. I hate those thing so much. I have been pregnant or breastfeeding for the better part of the last 6 years though, so I haven't used anything on a regular basis. 

I agree that BC is a good option as well and was on the NuvaRing. Unfortunately for me, I'm super hormone sensitive and it made me crazy in the head. If anyone does try it, make sure to keep an eye on yourself, if that makes sense. It took me months to realize that my mental/emotional issues were because of the NR. I wish they hadn't been because I really liked that form of BC.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 25, 2007)

The first month of the NR was...interesting...for me. I'm on the second month and it's not so bad. 

I used the DivaCup at one time but my periods are so heavy it couldn't keep up, or even  come close to keeping up. I was using a tampax pearl super plus absorbency tampon every 45 minutes to an hour. :/


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i go clubbing 2/3 times a week... have you ever worn it out to a club bar? or can you leave it in long enough to see it thru the night til you get home? i know youve kinda answered this... but i was just wondering if youve been out all night with it?_

 
I dunno if this is what you were talking about. But I know you're a dancer. And when I read this I keep thinking: if you're on the pole or if you're dancing in some way that would require you to be upside down (or somewhat, you know what I mean)...then wouldn't the blood go back further inside your vagina? Does that make sense? It seems to me like it would go further into your vagina (like deeper inside) and then when you were right-side-up again, it'd come back down, and you'd be dealing with that all night.

Or it could be that I'm just retarded.


----------



## ratmist (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm still trying to get myself up to using the Mooncup.  I'm an environmentalist at heart (hippymamas, shoutout!), but I'm a big ole' puss when it comes to trying the Mooncup.  It's not about the blood issue.  It's mostly because I tried tampons when I was young, and they hurt so much I never went back to them.  I remember one afternoon at a swimming pool, I was in the toilet for about 30 minutes trying to insert a tampon.  Hurt so much, I ended up just giving up.  I didn't even want to swim at that point because walking hurt enough as it was.  Years later I was able to use them successfully, but I was never comfortable with them.  Strings fall off, trying to dig around to find it, hard cramps that make me feel like I'm gonna give birth to a freakin rod of cotton....  

Once the pad companies started to make pads with wings, I breathed a sigh of relief and never went back to tampons.  I am not happy with the environmental consequences though.  So I'm trying to work myself up to the mooncup.  I live in a flat so I don't have any plants to "water" though, lol...


----------



## msmack (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i go clubbing 2/3 times a week... have you ever worn it out to a club bar? or can you leave it in long enough to see it thru the night til you get home? i know youve kinda answered this... but i was just wondering if youve been out all night with it?_

 

Definatly. I think it depends on how heavy your personal 'flow' is. I am somewhere from light-med flow I guess. Takes awhile for me to fill that cup! You could fit a small egg in the cup, for size and depth reference. It even has measurements on the side of the cup if you ever wanted to know how much was in there. The largest measurement given is a 1/2 ounce. I think you would need to test it out for a few cycles to get a better understanding of how much you actully bleed. It really gives you awareness of your own body and cycle. Then, if all goes right, you could most certainly go clubbing in it (hey, I've foam partied in it!). Sometimes I use a panty liner with it, just incase. But 99% of the time it's leak-proof smooth sailing. HTH! 

*I have only used the 'Diva Cup.' I am not sure what a 'Moon Cup' is...maybe it's different... I will check that out as well*


----------



## msmack (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_I'm still trying to get myself up to using the Mooncup.  I'm an environmentalist at heart (hippymamas, shoutout!), but I'm a big ole' puss when it comes to trying the Mooncup.  It's not about the blood issue.  It's mostly because I tried tampons when I was young, and they hurt so much I never went back to them.  I remember one afternoon at a swimming pool, I was in the toilet for about 30 minutes trying to insert a tampon.  Hurt so much, I ended up just giving up.  I didn't even want to swim at that point because walking hurt enough as it was.  Years later I was able to use them successfully, but I was never comfortable with them.  Strings fall off, trying to dig around to find it, hard cramps that make me feel like I'm gonna give birth to a freakin rod of cotton....  

Once the pad companies started to make pads with wings, I breathed a sigh of relief and never went back to tampons.  I am not happy with the environmental consequences though.  So I'm trying to work myself up to the mooncup.  I live in a flat so I don't have any plants to "water" though, lol..._

 

Perhaps you could make your own washable pads? I buy handmade panty liner ones and they are great. There is patterns floating around the internet on how to create such things. But, there are also sites that you can buy them at. Thats one good way to make less waste. They are comfortable as hell too! Flannel and cotton...yay! It really is a bit more of a commitment though, with washing and such. Worth it, IMHO!

I wish you luck with the Moon Cup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a great site for re-useable pads! www.lunapads.com


----------



## masad (Oct 25, 2007)

no tampons!! the only thing that goes up their is my husband's thing =)) lol..
pads are okay for me..i guess i would be worried if i had to stuck cotton up my vagina!! and i always have heavy flow.. i cant imagine it can soak that!! might start dripping


----------



## Raerae (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *masad* 

 
_no tampons!! the only thing that goes up their is my husband's thing =)) lol..
pads are okay for me..i guess i would be worried if i had to stuck cotton up my vagina!! and i always have heavy flow.. i cant imagine it can soak that!! might start dripping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats what the heavy duty tampons are for!


----------



## OohJeannie (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Tampons for day, pads at night._

 
Ditto


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 25, 2007)

last time I checked, Cotton was biodegradable....  ?


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it's what they're treated with that makes  them so damaging.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 26, 2007)

Also, if you use the tampons with a plastic applicator, that creates more waste


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm a pads girl. I find them more comfy and I always end up forgetting that I'm wearing a tampon so I take it out later than I should which scared me the first couple of times I did it because I don't want TSS. So Pads work best for me. Never tried a menstrual cup though. But they kind of freak me out.


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I dunno if this is what you were talking about. But I know you're a dancer. And when I read this I keep thinking: if you're on the pole or if you're dancing in some way that would require you to be upside down (or somewhat, you know what I mean)...then wouldn't the blood go back further inside your vagina? Does that make sense? It seems to me like it would go further into your vagina (like deeper inside) and then when you were right-side-up again, it'd come back down, and you'd be dealing with that all night.

Or it could be that I'm just retarded.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i meant clubing not working...but yeah i know what you mean!sounds messy!!!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Definitely tampons. I started out on pads, but once I discovered tampons I completely switched. It's so much more comfortable, and you don't have to deal with waking up in the morning and finding that your 'diaper' failed and you have to wash the sheets yet again._

 
same here. i could never go back to pads unless that's absolutely all there is in the house (which happened once and i threw a damn fit.) i'm all about plastic applicatours, too. there was a time that i thought i'd go with the cheap cardboard ones because i was way strapped for cash...bad idea.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 29, 2007)

Tampons unless in emergencies.  Even if they make my cramps worse.  I am weird in that I usually prefer actual pain to general discomfort.  So I would rather have the pain of cramps than the discomfort of the diaper feeling and the feeling of it just sitting there...

and also I always feel like it's not tight enough...I like my underwear to be form fitting and with pads I always feel like I have to hike up my panties otherwise its all saggy around the bum...not fun...


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Oct 29, 2007)

lmao i completely understand thats why i dont do pads. did in the very beginning but my friend brought me a tampon on day cuz we were going swimming and i never went back. playtex sport for me. iono they just work really well for me. but i do wanna try that cup thingy, just seems a lil iffy you kno, its a cup up your cooch... iono


----------



## jenee.sum (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_I don't find it gross at all. Clots or whatever. It's blood. Your own blood. Hell, I dilute it with water and water my frickin garden with it. Call me a hippy, but you ain't ever seen 'buds' so beautiful...if you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol_

 
that shit cracked me up dude LOL i really laughed out loud! hahahaaaaaa


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I dunno if this is what you were talking about. But I know you're a dancer. And when I read this I keep thinking: if you're on the pole or if you're dancing in some way that would require you to be upside down (or somewhat, you know what I mean)...then wouldn't the blood go back further inside your vagina? Does that make sense? It seems to me like it would go further into your vagina (like deeper inside) and then when you were right-side-up again, it'd come back down, and you'd be dealing with that all night.

Or it could be that I'm just retarded.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
dude....very good question!!! if u did a cartwheel or sumthing, then all ur blood will just go straight back into ur body, right?! can someone who uses the diva cup clear this up please?? it's pretty much common sense, b/c it's not a "there a way in but no way out" kinda cup. so the blood can just spill back out into ur body if u were upside down. but i just want this cleared up if someone can answer this question. TIA!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 31, 2007)

eewwww!!! gross thoughts!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 31, 2007)

I used to use pads because of that same fear... but once I switched... it was SOOO much more comfortable and it my opinion a bit neater. I remember when I was using pads I was always paranoid about "leakage"... hahaha which was another reason I switched.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_that shit cracked me up dude LOL i really laughed out loud! hahahaaaaaa




dude....very good question!!! if u did a cartwheel or sumthing, then all ur blood will just go straight back into ur body, right?! can someone who uses the diva cup clear this up please?? it's pretty much common sense, b/c it's not a "there a way in but no way out" kinda cup. so the blood can just spill back out into ur body if u were upside down. but i just want this cleared up if someone can answer this question. TIA!_

 
No. It can't do that. 
Your cervix is the exit the blood takes from the uterus. Other than the cervix (which, barring childbirth, is usually closed) the vagina is closed off from the rest of your body. Once the blood is out of the uterus through the cervix, it's out, and it's just a matter of how you let it come out, whether it's by using a pad to soak up the blood, a tampon to catch it in the vaginal canal, a cup to let it collect then be dumped, or running down your leg in a shower. Once the blood exits your cervix (which it has to do in order to be collected on a sanitary napkin or in a cup) it's out, and it's not going back in.


----------



## Evey (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Oh no! my mom bought me these too,. They were long as hell too, they would go like half way up my front and halfway up my ass.. It was like a diaper._

 
haaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaa...no shi* I used to use pads cuz I was scared of tampons but once I practiced using them, I never went back. Pads just feel disgusting. I just use pantyliners along with tampons now when my flow is extra heavy, usually at the begining of my cycle. I'm pregnant now though...I don't miss those days AT ALL...lol


----------



## JellyTot (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmm, I use tampons, but I started on pads and was so much happier with a tampon!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Nov 1, 2007)

Lol I think I must be the only person int he world who prefers pads lol.


----------



## karen diggins (Nov 1, 2007)

tampons only. I used pads a long time ago. I can't stand the nastyness of pads. But I do know someone that got tss from useing tampons. I would never go back to pads..


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen diggins* 

 
_tampons only. I used pads a long time ago. I can't stand the nastyness of pads. But I do know someone that got tss from useing tampons. I would never go back to pads.._

 
oh no, what happened to her? she didn't die did she???
is TSS lethal all the time?


----------



## landonsmother (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_Lol I think I must be the only person int he world who prefers pads lol._

 
i'm witcha.  i haven't ever tried tampons before.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Nov 2, 2007)

Yay! I'm glad I'm not the only one hehe.

TSS can be fatal if not treated.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 2, 2007)

TSS is going to come (most of the time) from not changing the tampon regularly. By regularly I mean at least every 8 hours, preferably every six. Rare is the female who will admit "Yep, I left it in for three days...WHO KNEW that would make me sick?!?"

Those who are reluctant to try internal methods of fluid collection, please consider talking to your doctor about any questions you have regarding safety, sanitation, etc.


----------



## lara (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_Lol I think I must be the only person int he world who prefers pads lol._

 
No, you're not the only one.

I haven't had a period in years, but if I ever go back to workin' the flow, it'll be 100% cotton pads all the way.


----------



## JGmac (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm an avid user of the diva cup.  I have about a medium flow, I guess.  The first two days I empty the cup 3-4 times, then the next four I only have to deal with it twice a day.

No risk of TSS, saves money, doesn't smell, no blood in the trash, no tampons to remember to put in your purse.  You never have to worry about 'tearing' your insides by removing a tampon that isn't completely saturated.  I didn't realize I had a problem with tampons until I tried this thing - but since, I haven't worn a tampon or pad in three years, and I will NEVER go back.

It did take a few cycles to get it perfect, but now it doesn't ever leak.  And I'm a figure skater - which means my legs go up over my head and I get into some cool positions - and I never again have to worry about leaking on my dresses.

I don't even mind getting my period anymore!  I seriously can't recommend this enough.  For the open minded, without a super heavy flow, and those who don't mind the sight of blood (though, honestly, we all see it that time of month anyway!), it's a wonderful, wonderful invention.


----------



## saki (Nov 3, 2007)

I use pads. I hate using them but I'd rather use something pain free. I tried using a tampon once and when I sat down, it made me cry. Maybe I put it in wrong or something but I am not sticking anything in there again. So I stick with pads.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 3, 2007)

You probably didn't have it far enough in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If they are in all the way, you can't even feel them


----------



## Evey (Nov 5, 2007)

^ that's correct...When I first started to use them I couldn't even get them in there...then i got one in but it wasn't all the way in and i could feel it when i walked and especially when i sat down (it hur)...so i removed that one and then got another one and i had it down. It just takes a couple of tries. Usually when you put in a tampon you can feel when it's in far enough...it stops when it's in the correct place...for me anyway...


----------

